# Guess what I found?



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Thank goodness you found them! I can't wait to see pictures! Maybe we can help find them great homes!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Pictures!!!! Thanks for taking them in and keeping them safe..


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I can't wait to see the little guys. Maybe we could start a little fund to help get them their shots and deworming and etc?


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

No mom around?


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

General V said:


> I dont have much money but will work something so they have shots and are wormed before finding homes.


Please make sure that they're also spayed and neutered before placing them. Try to get a hold of a rescue near you and offer to foster them until they can be adopted out. That way they can pay for all their medical costs and interview adoptive families. If not I'd be willing to pitch in to help you. 

That's wonderful that you took them in...you're an :bigangel: for helping them. Who knows, maybe they'll get homes on the forum. Wouldn't that be great!

Hmmm...is there a female that is pure black, (looks like a Lab)?


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

did someone dump them there or did a dog with no home have them? That is the question. What if the mother dog returns to no puppies??:uhoh:


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

No sign of mom? Glad you found them. Were they in good shape? Be sure to post pictures. I'm sure you can help find them homes through GRF.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for taking these babies in... Let us know if we can help in any way.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I didnt see any mother and since they were locked in the shed I suppose someone cold have let her out and not taken the pups not likely but I guess it could happen. I tried to get pictures today but so wiggley will try again tomorrow. some of them have short fur and 3 have medium lenght fur.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Any pictures yet? Poor little guys, thank goodness you found them!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Pictures!! Glad you found them


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Pictures are up in another thread. Titled Pictures of Pups I found. In the same section "other pets".


----------

